# «Assistenten» en contexto pictórico



## drugo

Hola a todos:

Estoy haciendo una revisión de estilo de un texto traducido del alemán relacionado con la pintura, y hay un momento en que el traductor escribe:

_Aplicó en el fondo aún vacío un tono verdoso intermedio. Entonces cogió un pincel ancho y dedicó mucho tiempo y esmero a crear una superficie regular y plana. Después comenzó a dar forma al asistente del extremo izquierdo. Apuntó un contorno fino, y dejó que la figura casi se fundiera con el fondo. Así podía pensarse que aquel médico se hallaba en mitad de un movimiento._

Como ya habréis adivinado, mi duda está en ese _asistente del extremo izquierdo. _En alemán, dice lo siguiente:

_Danach begab er sich an die Gesalt des Assistenten am äußeren, linken Bildran._

¿Alguien me puede decir si es una traducción correcta? Yo he mirado la palabra «asistente» en el DRAE y no hace ninguna referencia a parte alguna de un cuadro o panel que se prepara como soporte de una pintura.

Muchas gracias de antebrazo,

Jaime


----------



## uguban

Unter 'die Gestalt des Assistenten' verstehe ich auf Deutsch auch wirklich eine Figur, die der Maler nun anfängt zu malen. (Bin aber weder Maler noch Kunsthistoriker.)


----------



## drugo

uguban said:


> Unter 'die Gestalt des Assistenten' verstehe ich auf Deutsch auch wirklich eine Figur, die der Maler nun anfängt zu malen. (Bin aber weder Maler noch Kunsthistoriker.)


 
Lo siento, Uguban, pero no hablo alemán; ¿me puedes traducir el mensaje al español o al inglés?
Gracias,
Jaime


----------



## uguban

Perdona, claro. Digo, que por la versión alemana lo entiendo literalmente. Es decir, que después de haber preparado el fondo del cuadro, el pintor se pone a pintar 'la figura del asistente' (sea quien sea). 

Saludos


----------



## drugo

Ahhhh! Muchas gracias, Uguban. Como la frase anterior se centra en la preparación de la superficie del cuadro, pensé que el asistente era una parte del lienzo. Para evitar ambigüedades, añadiré «médico» a «asistente» (_Después comenzó a dar forma al médico asistente del extremo izquierdo.)_
Gracias otra vez,
Jaime


----------



## muycuriosa

drugo said:


> Para evitar ambigüedades, añadiré «médico» a «asistente» (_Después comenzó a dar forma al médico asistente del extremo izquierdo.)_


 
Hola Jaime:

Como dices 'médico asistente', supongo que es un cuadro que tiene por tema el trabajo de un médico o algo así?
Si es así, lo que se diría hoy, es 'Assistenzarzt', pero esa palabra me parece muy moderna, y no sé si es adecuada para el contexto de tu cuadro. Algo más general sería además de 'Assistent' (un poco técnico también para mí) 'Helfer' (la persona que ayuda), o aún 'Hilfsarzt' (el médico que ayuda). 'Hilfsarzt' no existe como término técnico hoy, pero probablemente no describes un cuadro de hoy, ?no?

Saludos.


----------



## drugo

Hola, Muycuriosa:

Acabo de ver tu mensaje por primera vez, y este mío es solo para darte las gracias. Como bien dices, el cuadro representa una lección de anatomía, y finalmente lo traduje como «el ayudante».
Lo dicho: muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos,
Jaime



muycuriosa said:


> Hola Jaime:
> 
> Como dices 'médico asistente', supongo que es un cuadro que tiene por tema el trabajo de un médico o algo así?
> Si es así, lo que se diría hoy, es 'Assistenzarzt', pero esa palabra me parece muy moderna, y no sé si es adecuada para el contexto de tu cuadro. Algo más general sería además de 'Assistent' (un poco técnico también para mí) 'Helfer' (la persona que ayuda), o aún 'Hilfsarzt' (el médico que ayuda). 'Hilfsarzt' no existe como término técnico hoy, pero probablemente no describes un cuadro de hoy, ?no?
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## elroy

drugo said:


> ¿me puedes traducir el mensaje al español o al inglés?


 Una cosa, Drugo: en este foro no está permitido usar el inglés, ni cualquier otro idioma que no sea el español o el alemán.

Echa un vistazo a las reglas del foro.


----------

